# Fatman and DNP



## RandomFatGuy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi,
Sorry to disturb your forum since this is nearly of topic. I cant get out my fat and I am in a point where the fat just dont let me having a normal live. Things like walking or even going to the gym (I used to go years ago, before being this fat) are a difficult thing and even trying I just cant.

Stats:
 Height: 190 cm
 Weight: 150 kg

I dont have any idea of how to use DNP, if I can use it, if it can kill me from overheat (too much fat maybe), etc. So this is why I ask for your help... How should I use it?

I am afraid but I cant take this situation anymore...

Thanks


----------



## RandomFatGuy (Nov 23, 2014)

Im sorry for double post but I cant edit. Specifically I would want to know how much capsules should I take to lose 50 kg, how much often should I take them (supposing 200mg), one at day, one at week...? The overheat in my current state is more dangerous or just the "average"? Should I eat normally while taking capsules or eat less or eat more...?

Thanks you very much


----------



## kakeness (Nov 24, 2014)

DNP is good if use properly do some reserch for DNP protocol i could do a write up but it will have to be tomorrow...


----------



## RandomFatGuy (Nov 24, 2014)

I have researched a bit but even when they say "guide for noobs" they start using some language like T1, T2 that I dont understand. Also I did read that its good that I take one capsule at a day during the first 4 days to test both tolerance and allergy, then rest a couple of days, then start. But start how? How longer a cycle can be? Three weeks? Indefinitely?

I would like to know how do you guys manage the oversweating, for example, when you have to go to work.


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 25, 2014)

First off its nearly impossible to manage the sweating while at work. Depending on what u do say like working outside in a cold climate could actually be very helpful. But now if u work inside and don't have access at least to a high powered fan, than ur pretty much screwed. People will think something is severely wrong with as if u were very sick or dying from something lol. Trust me when I say if u try to explain yourself for the profusely sweating out breaks,  no one is gonna believe u anyways. The sweat literally pours down from ur forehead and than everything else follows. As for how long? Imo it depends how much of a tolerance one can handle while using this chemical. I for one run 500mg a day for the last 15 days and pretty much am getting use to it. Only thing I hate about it is it takes away a lot of strength from weight training. Other than that you may have to assess your own tolerance level and take it from there. Be warned though, on your first run with this it may seem overwhelming and exhausting day after day experiencing the same side effects over and over. Good luck


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 25, 2014)

Just diet man. Plan your caloric intake. Dnp will not change your attitude towards food. Meaning, you might lose 20lbs but I bet you'll gain it b right back also youd need to lose over 100lbs to be normal weight. As bad as it sounds plan your foods, it might take years before your within your weight range. But IMO you have no business running DNP.  

Go see a doctor I think they can staple your stomach. 

If u do run DNP read the posts on the forum, everything you need to know has been said. 

Be careful bro, don't let you being fat define you. You can change without DNP. 

Stoli


----------



## RandomFatGuy (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks. Can I ask which is the v forum?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you tried eating less?


----------



## ed6587 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi all, new to forum and have found a lot of useful info on here already, many thanks.

currently in a similar situation, maybe not as daunting as yours but i am:
187cm
115kg

I started eating very healthy for the last 4 weeks with only 2 blatant cheat meals along the way. Diet consists of quite a bit of fish and lots of lots of veggies on a daily basis with plenty of green tea. 8 days ago i started to walk/jog twice a day (morning and nights) and also just took up kayaking and bike riding. My calorie intake is at about 1700-1900 per day and i am burning about 350-400 per day. 

The moment i started exercising i started noticing change in my body so the dieting and exercise is definitely working but i would definitely like to try a 2-3 week DNP cycle and see how effective it is for me. I have been doing my research over the last 2 days and it's an option i would like to take so any productive advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

